# what do people do for a living



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

Sparked off the other post regarding average age of a treg owner...
We know we all drive the same car, what is it that we do to afford the car we love to drive. 
Somebody start. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

I am a Group Sales Manager / CMP for the Pharmaceutical and Biotech Market for an International Hotel Chain... My wife is the Administrative Director for the Women's Center of Cardiovascular Health Research for a major hospital here in Boston... I'm 30, she's 28.... but has more degree's than any human should need at her age.

http://www.sonesta.com call me if you like to travel.... you can find me in the Boston office....


_Modified by nsho13 at 3:02 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (nsho13)*

Sports-caster


----------



## 2thdr (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Dentist


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Senior Buyer


----------



## VWmartyr (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (Tregger)*

sling vw's


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWmartyr)*

Hot shoe


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (GFSGTI)*

ITI


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Commercial Pilot / Pro Skier 
(ok not the second one....but I wish)



_Modified by Tahoe12 at 6:14 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

Supply Chain/Sales/Marketing Manager for a automotive maintenance products company. Anyone ever heard of CYCLO http://www.cyclo.com


----------



## macksks (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Architectural Illustratrion/Vis


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (SSP)*

http://www.ippe.com 
project mgmt/asset mgmt


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Printer of newspaper inserts, such as department store ads as well as grocery ads. Yes I actually run a press.


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Pianist and music instructor.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Independently wealthy......







...but on the side, own 2 electrical contracting businesses, am a certified PC tech (computers are my hobby), and a court reporter for too many years to remember. Will work til I'm on my last breath thanks to my lovely kids.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (irbrenda)*

Architect/ interior designer- own my own firm with a partner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

odd jobs


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Student, porn*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (joshieca)*

Regional producer for a network news organization


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (TREGinginCO)*

Hey Tregin, I print a lot of stuff that clogs up your newspapers in CO!!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm a sciencegeek.
(http://mendel.stanford.edu/SidowLab/)


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

I own a few" Adult Entertainment " retail stores, not kidding.
come on spockcat, you gotta be an engineer ?? phd??


_Modified by torquedork at 11:56 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## batmobile (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Cancer Research Scientist


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (batmobile)*

IT (Mainframe applications), wife is a lawyer working in Capital Markets fro Bofa.


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

I give people drugs until they pass out!


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Network Security Engineer / Pro Snowboarder 
(Like Tahoe12 not the second one also.)

Some fun...

_Quote, originally posted by *joe buck* »_Sports-caster









It's the JOE BUCK from FOXSports!!


_Quote, originally posted by *joshieca* »_Student, porn* 

LOL - Porn* as a living - watching or acting?









_Quote, originally posted by *beechbum* »_I give people drugs until they pass out!









Dude - You're a pharmacist!


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garibaldo* »_
Dude - You're a pharmacist!


Nope! try again!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

I'm a corporate whore. Mostly self employed, contracting to the highest bidder for IT Project manager work... real estate ownership, rentals, and flipping on the side... 


_Modified by sup44 at 11:38 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (spockcat)*

IT Consultant http://www.orttauq.com

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_odd jobs

Truthfully he just makes a living off all of us!


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (beechbum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beechbum* »_
Nope! try again!









Anesthesiologist.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (GFSGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GFSGTI* »_
Anesthesiologist.

beat me to it


----------



## tregsmurf (Feb 5, 2004)

medical physicist


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (tregsmurf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tregsmurf* »_medical physicist

LOL!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am a CRNA! That is a Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist. It's similiar to an Anesthesiologist only I am a Advanced Practice Nurse. CRNA's have been around as long as Anesthesiologists (Since the 1800s) and can work as independent practicioners or with the docs. 
I own a small LLC and am independent and have other CRNA's who work within my group.

PS; Opps! You meant YOUR a Medical Physicist! I love the title dude. One of my anesthesia professors was one. He was the best teacher I ever encountered and a class act! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by beechbum at 10:23 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (beechbum)*

Software, data mining and data visualization.


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

soils technician. i test dirt. and watch people work.


----------



## silversurfer2 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (torquedork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torquedork* »_I own a few" Adult Entertainment " retail stores, not kidding.


I'm in Seattle dork. What stores are yours? I might be a customer


----------



## A4Pass (Mar 9, 1999)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

empty box designer


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (A4Pass)*

Helicopter Pilot.
Partner in a Document Checking and Profiling Company.
Mobile phone Airtime dealer.


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: what do people do for a living (Gunship)*

Director of Marketing for a company that designs and manufactures facial, cosmetic and reconstructive surgical implants for the upper cranial region.


----------



## bayoubengals (Jun 26, 2006)

political operative


----------



## crcjr1963 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

General Contractor - I build Volkswagen dealerships as well as over 60 other car dealerships!


----------



## TallyClipper (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

CFO


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (TallyClipper)*

Senior Project Manager - Commercial Construction.
We perform commercial general contracting/engineering specializing in warehouse, manufacturing, distribution centers, etc.
Here's our site: http://www.oltmans.com


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (joe buck)*

Hey Joe...are you really the other guy on TV with our "Boy Troy?
Cy


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (beechbum)*

beechbum...anesthetist...or giver of date rape drug to unsuspecting young girls!








Cy


----------



## MBX5 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: what do people do for a living (cybulman)*

Outdoor shop sales. Work at REI in denver for now.


----------



## ajabb (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (MBX5)*

General Internist


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

IS Assurance Consultant.....I know BORING.
But one day .... I will write an award winning screenplay!


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_beechbum...anesthetist...or giver of date rape drug to unsuspecting young girls!








Cy

Nope! I don't live in Seattle!








Sorry torkdork, just poking fun!


_Modified by beechbum at 7:35 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Retired - worthless


----------



## EuroTra$H (May 6, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

I am a mortgage banker with SunTrust and the wife is a business liaison for the Federal Reserve Bank


----------



## PiLL (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Owner of Executive Search Firm. I focus in the healthcare industry - physicians, pharmacists, healthcare executives & consultants.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (PiLL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PiLL* »_Owner of Executive Search Firm. I focus in the healthcare industry - physicians, pharmacists, healthcare executives & consultants. 

is that where PiLL comes from?


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (xtant666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtant666* »_soils technician. i test dirt. and watch people work.

this is the best! "i test dirt"...


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re:*

student : studying, business marketing hoping to have a double major of marketing and economics with a minor in poli sci. then going into law school. and focus on corporate law. then try to find a rewarding job. 
i go to U of M Ann Arbor Go Blue!!!!


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Re: (v8touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v8touareg* »_student i go to U of M Ann Arbor Go Blue!!!!









I drove a VW as a student, but it was a well used 1972 Squareback. You have a T and a Merc? Being a student sure ain't what it used to be!


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mapman)*

Time consultant for Major corporation


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mapman)*

me being a car enthusiast and having a father that rewards hard work in school allowed me to acquire such amenities. it did not come cheap though i had to maintain a 4.0 not only to get the cars but to keep the cars. one drop in percentage is a drop from first to coach class. i had that happen one semester. i spent it driving an explorer until i got my grades up.


----------



## PiLL (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: what do people do for a living (Ross06TouaregV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ross06TouaregV8* »_
is that where PiLL comes from?









Kind of - I choose the screen name for a few reasons, but the main one is that I used to sell prescription/legal drugs as a pharma sales rep. When I joined the forum several years ago I was a pill pusher.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

I am responsible for the data network globally for the largest corporate and investment banking trade floor.


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: what do people do for a living (beechbum)*

You're a anethesiologist


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

I am a freeloader but my other half is a project manager.


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (CA Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Touareg* »_You're a anethesiologist


_Quote, originally posted by *beechbum* »_I am a CRNA! That is a Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist. 

Figured that one out already with some help.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I am a network engineer. If it wasn't for me we would still be using 300 baud modems.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_I am a network engineer. If it wasn't for me we would still be using 300 baud modems.























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gunship)*

ITC @ Volvo Cars - no kiddin


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_ITC @ Volvo Cars - no kiddin

The Volvo Chiefs must love you when you drive in with your (better) car.


----------



## crzytrg (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Gunship)*

Geologist....



































and paragliding pilot...no kidding


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (crzytrg)*

Senior Project Manager with Siemens Networks. We build mobile and other communication networks in a couple of dozen african countries.
Besides that I kite-surf whenever I can!


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_odd jobs

They better increase security at Fort Knox....








I am a commercial representative for Food and Beverage companies.



_Modified by jinxegg at 7:15 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## AFC (Aug 16, 2004)

Agave Grower, Tequila Maker.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: what do people do for a living (AFC)*

Aviation Safety Auditor, aircraft accident investigator.


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (PanEuropean)*

Customs Broker


----------



## eraagentavi (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (87'moneypit)*

Realtor


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (eraagentavi)*

Legal Assistant and Contract Specialist


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Winemaker/Winery Owner, Vineyard Management/Consulting, Firefighter/Paramedic, FEMA Medical Specialist CA-TF5
_Yea... I gotta slow down soon_


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_Winemaker/Winery Owner, Vineyard Management/Consulting, Firefighter/Paramedic, FEMA Medical Specialist CA-TF5
_Yea... I gotta slow down soon_

whats the winery, maybe we can have a Touareg GTG/wine tasting event


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (87'moneypit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87’moneypit* »_
whats the winery, maybe we can have a Touareg GTG/wine tasting event









They already did that two years ago.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1374148 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1898759 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1537684 


_Modified by spockcat at 7:33 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (spockcat)*

Mostly retired ... teach firearms and tactics part time.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (henna gaijin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (beechbum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beechbum* »_
Nope! try again!









paramedic?? or anesthesiologist??


----------



## joereg (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm a car thief and I love your....my Touareg......j/k
Realtor
AlbuquerqueHouses.com


----------



## sexy61 (Dec 8, 2005)

Army Warrant Officer


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (sexy61)*

Kyle:
Sorry to ask a dumb question, but what does the word 'Warrant' mean in your title? Is a 'Warrant Officer' different from an "Army Officer'? I have never served in a military organization, hence my lack of knowledge about these things.
Michael


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (AFC)*

Master Scheduling/ Planning Manager
Flat Panel LCD Capital Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (twistedlizard720)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twistedlizard720* »_
paramedic?? or anesthesiologist??

read the whole thread, we figured that out _ ages _ ago.


----------



## aokvw (Dec 16, 2004)

former headhunter, early retiree, musician


----------



## eschmitt (Nov 18, 2004)

Process Engineer


----------



## Buwahnah (May 8, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

Hydrogeological fluvial morphologist


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: what do people do for a living (Buwahnah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buwahnah* »_Hydrogeological fluvial morphologist 

Ok in English, what is that?







Something to do with Water xxxx?


----------



## bitterVW (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (Buwahnah)*

Cool! I took some courses in geomorphology many moons ago as an undergrad - I'm glad someone is able to make a career of it!


----------



## Buwahnah (May 8, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (spikeital)*

You got it - assess the impact of fluvial processes (i.e. stream erosion) on the physical conditions (morphology) of the waterways within a watershed.


----------



## A's Egg (Nov 30, 2006)

Manager at a "Big 4" audit firm (not fun)
Real Estate developer on side (fun)
http://alex.salem.googlepages.com/home


----------



## jmorgand (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (A's Egg)*

Assistant VP of Internal Audit for a large healthcare company


----------



## pito3 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm a Graphic Illustrator for an agency that sends people to space.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (pito3)*

Real estate and banking attorney.


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (setinhi)*

Fire Captain in a engine company for a large North East city


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (captainburg)*

Vacation Rental CEO and mixed-race baby maker.








floridasunbreak.com


----------



## Green-T (Nov 5, 2006)

Board Certified Wound Specialist


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

Dietary Director for a couple of retirement communities. Not as boring as it sounds


----------



## digitalpve (Jan 13, 2006)

Windows Server Admin, New father, Photographer (hobby)


----------



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

Volkswagen Sales!!!
Internet Manager @ Strong VW in Salt Lake City, Utah. 
http://www.strongvw.com


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Owner of a commercial Roofing Co....


----------



## big_gunner75 (Dec 18, 2006)

Agricultural Equipment Engineer and Service Manager for Fendt tractors (german technology)


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: what do people do for a living (AFC)*

That sounds like just about the best job on the thread! Which do you prefer, blanco, rapasado, or anajo? I'm a blanco fan myself.
I'm unemployed which may account for my lack of a Touareg for the time being. When I'm working I'm a cell technician or field engineer.


_Modified by rbeamis at 5:22 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

In the American military you have enlisted and officers. Officers usually have college degrees or completed officers training school or both. Enlisted just have to be 18 years old.
A Warrant Officer is the highest level of Enlisted which is a respectable position.


----------



## PRboyR32 (Aug 13, 2005)

US ARMY Active Duty Enlisted, almost out of -60 degrees to be stationed in NC


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (PRboyR32)*

Active Duty Army National Guard. Currently in retirement mode.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*

Work for BIG BLUE ! IBM Global Services as a Senior Technical Services Professional


----------



## BlauTreg (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

USMC retired- 
Helicopter crew chief (HMX-1) 
Close Quarters Battle Instructor
Presently - Continuity of Operations/Training Analyst


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (joe buck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe buck* »_Sports-caster









Really??

I'm a Logistics Manager for Raytheon.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_Work for BIG BLUE ! IBM Global Services as a Senior Technical Services Professional

Hey I handle your account! 07 rates have been approved!


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (nsho13)*

Marketing manager for a semiconductor robotics company. Wife's a nanny.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Touareg* »_In the American military you have enlisted and officers... 

Thanks for explaining that, Susan.
Michael


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

*Sergeant *inside a local jail. Been there almost 20 years.
Previous: American Airlines reservations (3 yrs) 
Previous: Braniff Airlines ground agent (2 yrs).


----------



## sparkerc (Jul 8, 2004)

VP, Network and Systems Engineering for a national broadband access provider


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: what do people do for a living (sparkerc)*

Director Intl. Sales

Greetings from Australia -this week- next week New Zealand, 2 weeks ago China and so on and on and on and on and on 'round the globe.


_Modified by andyA6 at 6:42 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (andyA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_Director Intl. Sales

Greetings from Australia -this week- next week New Zealand, 2 weeks ago China and so on and on and on and on and on 'round the globe.

_Modified by andyA6 at 6:42 PM 2-11-2007_

I know how it feels...I was on a whirlwind 2 day trip to france and the UK last week.


----------



## peterbhere (Aug 3, 2004)

Rice Farmer


----------



## JManuel5 (Jun 19, 2006)

OR Nurse & Physician Assistant


----------



## kraljev (Dec 7, 2006)

Marketing Manager for a bank.


----------



## SCPASSAT4MO (Nov 22, 2005)

state trooper


----------



## J Fizz. (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (SCPASSAT4MO)*

Student, graduating in May w/ BA in Criminal Justice from Lycoming College, Looking to go into law enforcement.


----------



## sjthiele (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (veedubb41)*

Business Development Manager (the new fancy name for sales) for a Wholesale Mortgage Lender.
SJT


----------



## C'sTDI (Feb 13, 2007)

Health Insurance Analyst


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (C'sTDI)*

Almost nothing, but then I dont own a treg anymore either.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

HMFIC of our technology department. I'm an A+ certified IT/Systems Administrator for a large-format print shop. CIO could be an applicable title in our company of 23 employees, but so could delivery boy, van repairer guy, printer operator, customer service rep, installer, etc. Many hats in my size around our place








Also, I have a side gig doing cut vinyl, and PC, Apple, and networking tech support.
Matt


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

matt you have quite a variety of duties....as part of your day job and your side gigs... vinyl cutting, computer networking, and van repair


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

Matt did a great job with supplying us all kinds of stickers for last year's off-road rally. We looked like a 'legit' outfit with these things on nearly all the vehicles.








(That's Madhatter's mug in the picture)


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the plug RJ! 
Now I'll get to wear my "delivery boy" hat too and deliver them to this years rally in person!








Matt


----------



## Mark78 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (garibaldo)*

VP Sales HUB Group Inc
SSP if you need Intermodal, Import, Domestic, Transportation Solutions
[email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Treg-ON!


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: what do people do for a living (Mark78)*

State Corrections Officer
10 years down 15 to go.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_State Corrections Officer
10 years down 15 to go.

So, would that mean you're doing 25 years with no parole?








Matt


----------



## rpps (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: what do people do for a living (VegasMatt)*

-student
-engineer/assistant producer for the tri-state's only modern rock radio station
-intern @ wall st. financial services consulting firm


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

STEEL SALESMAN (I own and run my own companty, Steelkoils; http://www.steelkoils.com)


_Modified by sti05ak at 6:15 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: what do people do for a living (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_
So, would that mean you're doing 25 years with no parole?








Matt

pretty much


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 22, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (zornig)*

VP Merrill Lynch
Anti Money Laundering Compliance


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: what do people do for a living (aoxomoxoa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aoxomoxoa* »_VP Merrill Lynch
Anti Money Laundering Compliance
 My daughter made me edit my post. Sorry.


_Modified by irbrenda at 1:17 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## Twin Turbo V10 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: what do people do for a living (irbrenda)*

http://www.radianceonline.com


----------



## landcruiser00 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (Twin Turbo V10)*

Aerospace Engineering Manager - world's largets defense contractor
Staff IT project manager - Qwest


----------



## brooklyntreg (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: what do people do for a living (landcruiser00)*

General Contractor in the NYC area and use the car everyday for work. Really don't want to buy a box van or pick-up, but may need to in near future as the jobs are getting bigger.
http://www.bakerreconstruction.com


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (landcruiser00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *landcruiser00* »_Aerospace Engineering Manager - world's largets defense contractor

CH2M Hill?


----------



## deerejimd (May 12, 2005)

*Re: what do people do for a living (Calinada)*

Marketing Manager - world's best ag-equipment manufacturer


----------



## farinan1 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (deerejimd)*

Creative Director - graphic design firm 
+ festival attendee








http://www.bonnaroo.com


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: what do people do for a living (farinan1)*

marketing student, investor,


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: what do people do for a living (farinan1)*

farinan1.. http://www.jambase.com/
Bonnaroo!! I hear ya..what an awesome line up..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwincident at 6:27 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: what do people do for a living (vwincident)*

_Modified by adcockman at 8:42 AM 3-23-2007_


----------

